# My first post and I'm a little scared I'm only mad!!



## restoremyfaith (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm Michelle and I'm on my 2ww I had my ET on Saturday morning my 1st ever cycle which was icsi I'm only 2dp5dt and i can't believe the mind tricks I'm putting my self though I'm pregnant, no I'm not pregnant, I don't feel any different, it has nt worked!!   is it just me?? I have read so many posts and I no this wait is hard but ive convinced myself it has nt worked I need to be positive but it's so hard

Please give some words of wisdom for a newbie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Fertility Friends

You will find it a wealth of knowledge and information i am sure

Why not pop over and join the ladies on the 2ww thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289630.690 who are at similar stages to yourself i think that the 2ww is the hardest part of the treatment and support throughout should help to boost the positivity

sending lots of  your way

Donna


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya xxx

I know the 2WW is dreadful, but a little advice, from what someone told me when I had my 2WW is to try not to stress, because you got a little embryo or embryos in there that needs looking after  

Try not to symptom check too much aswel cos the signs were all the same for me  as they were for my period, the progesterone messes you up xx

Try to do things to occupy your mind and relax and forget bout it till your test date, i know easier said than done but less stress for you and that lil bump xx

sending lots of love and sticky baby sprinkles 2 you xxx


----------



## HopeH (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi there, I'm also on my 2ww  and it's driving my crazy....I'm 2dpt (5 day blastocyst). How are you feeling so far? X


----------



## restoremyfaith (Jul 14, 2012)

mrsmurphy you are so right and I'm trying to take One day at a time. Thank u for the advice x

hopeh I no people say it's hard but I don't think you could ever prepare for the 2ww I'm 4dp5dt
today is the first day i have had the odd twinge in my tum and alittle back ache oh and I cry if someone's says as much as hello to me   

Day 2dp5dp was the worst for me I was a wreck but I'm trying to be positive and not read to much into things I have read so many posts on here and we are all so different.
I hope and   for a good result 26th july is my test day!

How are you feeling? is this your 1st cycle?

Sending lots of good vibes x


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there

Well done so far  I know how you all feel. I too am on my 2ww and also had ET on Saturday morning. I'm 4dp5dt, so its nice to find someone in a similar position   My pregnancy test is due next wednesday 29 July. I was finding it all quite exciting for the first couple of days but it's getting quite tough to keep getting on with 'normal' life.

Michelle, I too am a little emotional, strange mood swings still. Thought those were over after stopping the injections! 

Mrs Murphy, such good advice. I'm just trying to keep out of everyones way, well those who don't really know about the treatment I'm going through anyway. Those that know I'm looking for support as much as possible. Hugs mainly  

Hugs to you all and positive thoughts    

SomersGirl


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

aaawww no problems girlies xxx i been in your boats and it drove me insane  lol xx

I could have put money on I was coming on but nope .. BFP for me  so i hope you both get your BFP's 2 xxx


Baby Sprinkles 2 you both and just be calm and relax  xxx and you'll both be fine... the stress wont help the lil one  xx


----------



## restoremyfaith (Jul 14, 2012)

mrsmurphy amazing news congratulations it's great to hear a success story  

Lots of      I get the same xx


----------



## restoremyfaith (Jul 14, 2012)

somersGirl,

it is nice be talk to someone on the same time line my test day is Thursday not quite counting the hours but will be glad when it's hear!! how are u feeling so far? 

 for bfp all round x


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

restoremyfaith said:


> mrsmurphy amazing news congratulations it's great to hear a success story
> 
> Lots of    I get the same xx


Thank you xxx && Im positive you will get yours 2  xxx Just keep calm and relax and keep smiling  xxx and dont symptom check or Pee On a Stick soon!! xxx


----------



## HopeH (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for your positive thoughts as it is hard to stay focused during the 2ww. 

My clinic told me to do the pregnancy test 14 days after FET with a 5d blastocyst. How many days after are you taking it? I'm on 4dp5t. I just want to know, but them I don't want to know either..... 

Sending baby dust

X


----------



## HopeH (Jul 15, 2012)

One more post 

Michelle, this is my second cycle, but my first FET. What about you? 

Today I've been feeling normal, even though I shouldn't be analysing anything . I got so much drugs in my body: Prontogest injections in my bum, Clexane injection in my tummy, progynova, crinone, aspirin, vitamins, I feel like a walking pharmacy......

Michelle and Restoremyfaith, How are you two feeling? The wait is the hardest.

Xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hiya Hope

I had a 5DT Blastocyst Embie && I did my test 10 days past transfer.Thats when my clinic told me too  and i got my BFP 

did another one yesterday which was 12 days past and still positive just dont do it too early xxx


----------



## HopeH (Jul 15, 2012)

That's wonderful news, Mrsmurphy! Congratulations on your BFP 

I'll test after 10 days past transfer  

X


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

awww I hope you get your BFP too 

**Baby Sprinkles Sent 2 You From Me  **


----------

